# Truely Scarriest Horror Movies Ever?



## Darthjaye (Jul 21, 2005)

So, what movie has and still does send chills up your spine and make you search the house for strange creatures after viewing?  What truely diabolical creation still makes you sweat and your sleep patterns become erratic for the next day or so?  I mean really scary movies that still do it, and not nostalgic classics that entertain you.  For me, the Prince of Darkness (John Carpenter 1987) still has a creep factor to it that I enjoy.  Another that does it for me is In the Mouth of Madness.


----------



## Dingleberry (Jul 21, 2005)

Original _Exorcist_.  Still freaks me right the heck out.


----------



## Drunken Master (Jul 21, 2005)

Jaws & The Shining!
I guess I was too old (like 21 or so) when I say The Exorcist for the first time; I was disappointed, it wasn't scary to me at all.


----------



## bolen (Jul 21, 2005)

The Exocisist and the Shining


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jul 21, 2005)

The last movie I watched that got under my skin was the remake of House on Haunted Hill.  The story and final monster were cheesy as hell, but the way the doc was portrayed with his shifty movement of fast, then slow, then shaking was creepy to me.  

Beyond that, The Haunting (the original) was pretty scary.  That was a horror movie done right.  Horror isn't about gore and blood, but about using the mundane mixed with sounds and the building of tension that's truly scary.  The Haunting was nothing but shadow and sound utilized perfectly.  

I also have a spot for zombies.  Yep, I'm afraid of zombies.  It's not the living dead, since that would be silly, it's the feeling of hopelessness and panic that a good zombie movie will evoke that gets to me.  That's why I like slow zombies.  You can outrun them, you can easy dispatch them, but there's always more and you have a finite amount of energy to run and ammo to shoot.  Before long, it's a slow and agonizing death in the face of a shambling horde...

Kane

Kane


----------



## DonTadow (Jul 21, 2005)

Ju'on and Ju'on 2 litterally scared the heck out of me when I watched them.  I'm not sure if it was the fact that I watched them at home as opposed to a movie theater, but I hadn't been scared like that in a long time.  Not as an adult.  

When I was a child movies like Demon's  and Rosemary's baby kept me up all night.  And any movie with talking skeletons.  But as an adult it wasn't until I saw Ju'on and Ju'on 2 that I slept with the light on in the fetal position next to my girlfriend.  Everytime I drive i make sure there's nothing near the gas pedal and if I hear any thumping in my house I'm calling the freakin landlord.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Jul 21, 2005)

Another vote for The Exorcist -- the sound effects and occassional single-frame intercuts are freaky.

Prince of Darkness is also damn scary.

Blair Witch Project gave me nightmares.

John Carpenter's "The Thing" creeps me out, although it's not a pure horror movie.

Hmm... John Carpenter has made a lot of scary movies!


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jul 21, 2005)

Tha Blair Witch Project got to me initially, but the 3rd and 4th times I watched it I kept thinking, how can someone get lost when they are following a creek?  That thought ruined the scariness of the movie for me.  Good acting though from 3 unknowns.

Kane


----------



## Alhazred (Jul 21, 2005)

The original _The Haunting_, directed by Robert Wise and starring Julie Harris.  The novel upon which it was based, written by Shirley Jackson, was - and still is - equally terrifying.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 21, 2005)

I'll be the third person to vote for the original version of _The Haunting_.


----------



## trancejeremy (Jul 21, 2005)

"Prince of Darkness". That's just a creepy movie

"Close Encounters of the thrid kind". The scene where the UFOs are harassing the kid and the single mother. (And that kid is creepy, too).  (Actually, any non-silly movie about UFOs will scare me, as I have this phobia about them, for some reason)

"The Wizard of Oz" - Those flying monkeys just creep me out.


----------



## Jamdin (Jul 21, 2005)

I would have to say _The Exorcist_, _The Omen_ and _The Last Man On Earth_ were the most scariest.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 21, 2005)

Second vote for all the ones on this list. First _Nightmare_ was very good. _Blair Witch_ was well executed. _Omen_ freaked me the hell out when I was a kid (I've got this 999-shaped birthmark).


----------



## Jerome Steelsides (Jul 21, 2005)

To me, any movie that deals with the whole religious thing of angels and demons kinda bug me.  I guess I'm not as much scared as slightly... disturbed.  Vampires, though, bug me also -- I think because I have a thing about needles, and their fangs remind me of them.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 21, 2005)

Another vote for _The Exorcist_ and _The Shining_. I'd be tempted to put in _Jaws_, but I've seen it so much now that, while I love it, it just isn't all that scary compared to those other two.


----------



## JimAde (Jul 21, 2005)

The Exorcist.  I made the mistake of going to the theater to see it when they re-released it a few years ago.  Sheesh.  I had only seen it on TV before that, but the big screen was a definite notch up.

It's amazing how *BAD *the sequel was.


----------



## WayneLigon (Jul 21, 2005)

For some reason, anything involving Bigfoot or similar critters gives me the creeps. Just the quick Patterson video (you've seen it, the one that shows a Bigfoot beside a stream or something) can have me turning on lights. In fact, _especially _ the Patterson video.

One movie that has stayed with me is, oddly enough, a TV movie called 'Don't Be Afraid of The Dark' where this young couple buy a house and open this bolted plate in the basement. It leads to a seemingly bottomless hole and they just forget about it. Then the wife starts seeing these little creatures around. Her husband thinks she's going nuts. The things talk to her and say they want her soul. At the end, she's taken some sedatives and they come for her, drag her off the bed and into the hole in the basement. Meanwhile the husband, having figured out the truth, is rushing back to get his wife. The movie ends with the camera pulling away from the house while you hear the things whispering. The wife's voice joins in, talking about how they'll take the huisband next. Creeeeepy


----------



## Dingleberry (Jul 21, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> The Exorcist.  I made the mistake of going to the theater to see it when they re-released it a few years ago.  Sheesh.  I had only seen it on TV before that, but the big screen was a definite notch up.
> 
> It's amazing how *BAD *the sequel was.



But the third one had that scene with the hedge clippers, right?  THAT was scary.  I only saw it once, DECADES ago, and I still get chills thinking about it now.


----------



## Darthjaye (Jul 21, 2005)

WayneLigon I remember that one!!  Yeah, I saw that one way back when I was a kid.   70's movie I think.  Was great, and the little guys reminded me of Pygmies.  Little tribal like things.  Definately was a creepy movie.  

Keep em coming folks.


----------



## freebfrost (Jul 21, 2005)

Another vote for _Prince of Darkness_...

_Event Horizon_.
_The Ring_.
_Hellraiser_.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 21, 2005)

freebfrost said:
			
		

> _Event Horizon_.




Forgot about that one. Consider it seconded.


----------



## The Serge (Jul 21, 2005)

I won't watch _Event Horizon_ in its entirety.

_The Exorcist_ and _The Exorcist III_ were freaky.  So was _The Omen_.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jul 21, 2005)

"Come play with us, Danny"

Still freaks me out.  Definitely _The Shining._


----------



## Hijinks (Jul 21, 2005)

_Event Horizon_ made me throw up.  Of course, I was half-drunk.  But still...



> the third one had that scene with the hedge clippers, right



That one scene in _Exorcist III_ where nurse is putzing around at the nurse's station.  She goes into a room, comes back out, there's no music or anything.  She putzes around some more, goes into a room, comes out.  Nothing.  You're getting really bored when she suddenly comes out of a room and this enormous figure in a grim reaper cloak and scythe (maybe?  or a pointed weapon of some kind) is right behind, almost treading on her, and the music BLARES suddenly out of nowhere.  GAAA!!  Scared me to DEATH!!!  I was a security guard at the time and was working in dark buildings at night.  So sad *cries, remembering*

I vote for _28 Days Later_.  The jerky, fast zombies are tres creepy.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Jul 21, 2005)

The original _Children of the Corn _ really freaked me out.
_The Shining
The Omen
The Exorcist_
The first time I saw _Pet Semetary_ it really spooked me, but the second time I laughed at it.

As for movies that aren't specifically horror, Hitchcock was a master of suspense and I love his movies.  Same for Shyamalan.  Also, _Hellraiser_ and _Dark City _ and movies of that genre wierd me out (in a good way).

DM


----------



## devilbat (Jul 21, 2005)

> You're getting really bored when she suddenly comes out of a room and this enormous figure in a grim reaper cloak and scythe (maybe? or a pointed weapon of some kind) is right behind, almost treading on her, and the music BLARES suddenly out of nowhere.




It was a man covered by a sheet, with his arm reaching towards the nurse.  It freaked me out too.

Same movie, different scene.  When the old lady is crawling along the cieling.  Brrrrrr, I hate old people that crawl on cielings.

The twins in the Shining, very scary.

Anything thats filmed in stop motion photography, gives me the chills.

The added scene in the re-released Excorcist, when the girl crawls down the stairs, bridge style.  That scene had me looking warily at my stairway for a long time.


----------



## Wombat (Jul 21, 2005)

Alhazred said:
			
		

> The original _The Haunting_, directed by Robert Wise and starring Julie Harris.  The novel upon which it was based, written by Shirley Jackson, was - and still is - equally terrifying.




Yeah, both book and movie of _The Haunting_ (of Hill House) are outstanding, though the remake was attrocious.  _Blair Witch Project_ was also great the first time around (and the second).  I would also like to give a nod to _The Omen_, as much for its implications as anything else.

Ultimately for me horror is not about blood all around or even monsters; Poe taught me early on that the scariest monsters are those that lurk inside our own heads.

In the end, great horror relies on atmosphere, a sense of forboding, loss of control, a feeling of hopelessness.  To me, for example, something like _The Others_ is far scarier than _Halloween_.


----------



## Simplicity (Jul 22, 2005)

Let me think...  I'm sure I know of some that haven't been listed.  Maybe not the scariest ever, but all reasonably good horror movies:

"Night of the Living Dead" (Personally, I prefer the remake, but I must be the only one)

"Psycho"

"The Gate" is a reasonably classic movie about demon summoning...

"Tales from the Crypt" - The original movie...  No crypt keeper puppet in this one, but it's REALLY hard to find.  The monkey's paw story.... ugh... that still creeps me out.  The main idea for the movie is a bit overplayed nowadays, but if you can't catch it, it's nice.

Speaking of which, "Tales from the Crypt: Demonknight" is a great D&D movie. Not really scary to me, but if you like D&D, it's hard not to like also.

"Trilogy of Terror" - The little african doll that comes to life for stabby stabby fun!

"The Stuff" - A odd, but kind of campy, creepy story about ... marshmellow cream?

"Saw" - I thought this was one of the better horror/suspense movies in recent memory.

"Seven" - Sick and twisted fun.  If Sloth doesn't make you jump, you're dead already.

"Cabin Fever" - A cool horror movie about flesh eating bacteria.


----------



## takyris (Jul 22, 2005)

I guess I'm a sissy. _The Ring_ freaked me out. Not to the point of not being able to function, but suffice to say that when my wife called from theater rehearsal 2/3 of the way through the movie, the ringing phone made my heart beat a little faster.

(Note: Haven't seen the Japanese version. From what I've heard, I wouldn't like it. Not an objective statement meant to form some kind of absolute judgment -- but as a non-Japanese person who does not have the "white guy who loves Japanese culture even more than his own" thing going on, I pretty much suspect that the criticism I've heard "The American version takes out the Japanese-ness" next to "The Japanese version has lots of weird stuff that only makes sense if you're really versed in Japanese culture", it wouldn't be my thing.

Seriously, it's okay if it's your thing. Really. I am simply judging _The Ring_ as an American horror movie, and by that standard, it had good writing and good ambience and spent enough time building up the end-monster that it successfully freaked me out when it appeared at the end.

I also liked "The Magnificent Seven" more than I liked "The Seven Samurai", although in that case, I really did like both a bunch.)


----------



## DonTadow (Jul 22, 2005)

Simplicity said:
			
		

> Let me think...  I'm sure I know of some that haven't been listed.  Maybe not the scariest ever, but all reasonably good horror movies:
> 
> "Night of the Living Dead" (Personally, I prefer the remake, but I must be the only one)
> 
> ...



Oh wow forgot about Saw and Cabin Fever.   Man my memories bad.  I've been trying to think of and pick movies that recently scared me.  I would say movies that scared me as a kid, but I've watched most of them as an adult and they do nothing for me, even when I really try to be kid. 

Do you think its because I've seen the scares already or they couldn't push the envelope like they do now


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm not saying it's the scariest movie ever, but Blair Witch really got to me. I've got a thing I can't quite explain about camping and the outdoors, and it really fed that phobia. The last time I went camping I had a panic attack. I'm not saying it was because of that movie, but watching it hasn't helped matters.

The Shining gets me every time too.  I still can't believe the kid who played Danny didn't know he was making a horror film.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 22, 2005)

I still think the scne in Nosferatu when whats his name 'Orlo' (sp?) rises up before the mast of the ship is one of the scariest (and I first saw that when I was 23).

don't usually watch horror cause most horror is more gore than scare


----------



## DonTadow (Jul 22, 2005)

takyris said:
			
		

> I guess I'm a sissy. _The Ring_ freaked me out. Not to the point of not being able to function, but suffice to say that when my wife called from theater rehearsal 2/3 of the way through the movie, the ringing phone made my heart beat a little faster.
> 
> (Note: Haven't seen the Japanese version. From what I've heard, I wouldn't like it. Not an objective statement meant to form some kind of absolute judgment -- but as a non-Japanese person who does not have the "white guy who loves Japanese culture even more than his own" thing going on, I pretty much suspect that the criticism I've heard "The American version takes out the Japanese-ness" next to "The Japanese version has lots of weird stuff that only makes sense if you're really versed in Japanese culture", it wouldn't be my thing.
> 
> ...



You're not alone.  The ring, the first time through, gave me a lot of scares and up to that point was the scariest thing i'd seen in a bit, before everyone else started stealing stop motion.  When I saw the japanese version i went to sleep.  I wasn't scared at all.  It wasn't until the JU'ons that I had respect for japanese horror


----------



## JimAde (Jul 22, 2005)

Dingleberry said:
			
		

> But the third one had that scene with the hedge clippers, right?  THAT was scary.  I only saw it once, DECADES ago, and I still get chills thinking about it now.




I actually haven't seen the third one.  The second was so bad I never went back. 

Maybe I'll have to rent it.


----------



## Justin (Jul 22, 2005)

_Poltergeist_.  This movie freaked me out so much I wouldn't go to bed, and it was a long while before I could sleep with a closet door open.  Sure I was like 7 years old at the time, but that damn tree scene still spooks me.

About 5 years later, one of my friends freaked out his younger sister, after we had all just watched the movie, with a clown puppet of hers that looked remarkably similar to the one in the movie.  My friend jumped out of his sister's closet with the clown just as she was going in her room to go to bed.  She was so scared she started crying like someone had died.   :\    My friend was apologizing profusely, but it did no good.      He felt awful and so did I even though I was completely uninvolved in the event.  (I was sleeping over that night.)

EDIT: WOW, I just read this at IMDB:



> While filming the scene in Poltergeist where the clown doll comes alive and tries to pull him under his bed, Oliver [Robbins, who played the son] went through a near-death experience. When the puppet arms wrap themselves around his neck, he was unable to breath and began choking. Steven Spielberg thought he was acting (he even yelled "Keep going! You're doing great!"). It was not until Spielberg saw his face turn blue that he realized the young actor was in trouble. Spielberg ran over and pulled the puppet off, saving Oliver's life.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Jul 22, 2005)

There's Korean horror, too, you know: _A Tale of Two Sisters_ was super-creepy, and is due to be remade for the American audience.

_Nosferatu_ is an undeniable classic.

_House of 1000 Corpses_ got panned, but I was extreamly creeped out by it and after you get used to it, it's still a great slaughter-fest.

The original _V_ was scary when it came out - and still is.

_Gate_ was scary and fun.

_Invasion of the Body Snatchers_ is scary no matter who makes it.

_In the Mouth of Madness_ was scary enough for me, as was _Jacob's Ladder_, until my wife introduced me to _Event Horizon_ - that one is just straight WORRISOME.

_They_, even if you don't have night terrors, is enough to give them to you.

_The Grudge_ was troubling

When I first saw _Fire in the Sky in the theater_, I didn't sleep.

_Carnival of Lost Souls_ - Wes Craven bends perception.

_The Forgotten_ is creepy enough if you don't have kids.  I can't say that I know what it would be like if I did have kids.

John Carpenter's _The Thing_ is scary and it would make a terrific inspiration for a D&D adventure.

_Evil Alien Conquerors_ was not at all scary, and really, not even good, but I enjoyed it immensely.

Recently, there was a tv special: 100 Scariest Horror Films of All Times.  Several films mentioned here also appeared on the list.  It was a fun show.  I don't remember what station it was on, though.


----------



## Krug (Jul 22, 2005)

*The Shining
Jaws*


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Jul 22, 2005)

_Snow White_, with Sigourney Weaver, and when it comes down to it, the original Alien.

_Children of the Damned_

Carrie's mother and John Travolta's character are both scary in _Carrie_.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jul 22, 2005)

The scariest movie that I have seen _at the time that I saw it_ was Aliens.  I originally saw it probably when I was 9 or 10ish (maybe a little younger) and seeing Bishop get severed in two was really disturbing at the time.



> Poltergeist. This movie freaked me out so much I wouldn't go to bed, and it was a long while before I could sleep with a closet door open. Sure I was like 7 years old at the time, but that damn tree scene still spooks me.




This movie has always bothered me.  It just freaks me out something awful.

Contrary to a lot of people here, I've always thought The Exorcist was cheesy.  I never saw it until I was probably 18ish so I guess I never appreciated it.

Rosemary's Baby, while not really a horror movie per se, was definitely creepy.  It was cool in that as the movie went on, you got more and more of a sense that something wasn't right.



> "The Stuff" - A odd, but kind of campy, creepy story about ... marshmellow
> cream?




Are you eating it or is it eating you?  LOL.  Great movie but definitely not scary.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jul 22, 2005)

> I won't watch Event Horizon in its entirety.




I know I've seen this but for some reason it doesn't ring a bell.  Can someone fill me in on what it's about?  Give me spoilers - I don't mind.


----------



## Darthjaye (Jul 22, 2005)

Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> Recently, there was a tv special: 100 Scariest Horror Films of All Times.  Several films mentioned here also appeared on the list.  It was a fun show.  I don't remember what station it was on, though.




AMC (American Movie Classics) channel ran it.   I watched most of it piecemeal and it was was okay.  didn't really agree with their list completely, but they are looking at it from a classics point of view.  Thankfully, just about every movie that John Carpenter ever did was on it.  He used to have such a handle on what was scarey cool.   The Fog was soo creepy when I was a kid.  Hopefully the remake will do it justice.


----------



## Aeson (Jul 22, 2005)

The Watcher in the Woods. Scared the crap out of me when my 4th grade teacher showed it to us in class. I had nightmares for days. No other movie scared me.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jul 22, 2005)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> I know I've seen this but for some reason it doesn't ring a bell.  Can someone fill me in on what it's about?  Give me spoilers - I don't mind.



 Event Horizon came out in '97 and deal with a space craft (the Event Horizon) that disappeared seven years earlier and has no reappeared on the far side of Neptune, I believe.  The ship was an experimental craft that could open a wormhole allowing for FTL travel...or that was the plan.  

SPOILERS


SPOILERS


SPOILERS



Spoiler



The salvage crew that was sent out (with the chief engineer that designed the craft) gets a garbled message from which only "librate me (sp?)" can be heard.  As the movie goes on, they find only 1 body (with his eyes clawed out), start seeing horrible images dealing with children, loved ones, old soldiers, etc.  The really disturbing part was when they finally unscrambled the entire message (video and all).  Well, the crew is mutliating each other, eating each other, raping each other, and so on (this flashes by extremely fast so you only get REALLY breif flashes of some terrible images...unless you give into morbid curiosity and play it in slo-mo...don't).  Even though they never really come out and say it, it's pretty likely that when the ship opened the wormhole it went literally to Hell.



It's a good movie, but like others have said it's pretty disturbing in spots.  It's one of the best sci-horror flicks to come out since Alien, IMO.

Kane


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 22, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> The last movie I watched that got under my skin was the remake of House on Haunted Hill.  The story and final monster were cheesy as hell, but the way the doc was portrayed with his shifty movement of fast, then slow, then shaking was creepy to me.




Yeah...that really scared me too. Of course, I watched the movie at age 15, alone, in the dark, at night, so the entire thing really frightened me rather badly...I ended up turning on all the lights and staying up until dawn.

The end of the movie wasn't nearly as scary as the first half (or maybe first two-thirds), but that first part was enough that it still makes me shiver in the dark.


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 22, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The salvage crew that was sent out (with the chief engineer that designed the craft) gets a garbled message from which only "librate me (sp?)" can be heard.  As the movie goes on, they find only 1 body (with his eyes clawed out), start seeing horrible images dealing with children, loved ones, old soldiers, etc.  The really disturbing part was when they finally unscrambled the entire message (video and all).  Well, the crew is mutliating each other, eating each other, raping each other, and so on (this flashes by extremely fast so you only get REALLY breif flashes of some terrible images...unless you give into morbid curiosity and play it in slo-mo...don't).  Even though they never really come out and say it, it's pretty likely that when the ship opened the wormhole it went literally to Hell.




I did the slo-mo watching for the _House on Haunted Hill_ remake...and as with _Event Horizon_, I wish I hadn't.

About _Event Horizon_ though: 



Spoiler



The message they get from the crewman, the one who has torn out his eyes as he's sending the message, seems to say "save us", but when they get the entire thing, they realize it says "save yourselves". The ship, in its apparent journey to Hell and back, has started to become quasi-alive...and attacks the people aboard it with tenuous link to Hell it still seems to have. I'm making it sound cheesy, I know, but the movie seriously horrifies.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jul 22, 2005)

I remember watching _Prince of Darkness_ when I was a kid and thinking it was really scary.  About two years ago, however, I watched it again expecting it to be just as creepy as I remember, but instead found it to be incredibly slow, boring, and un-scary (although I'll admit that the ending did give me cold chills).  Beware of liquid Satan! 

_Event Horizon_ was pretty bad despite the unique premise (a haunted house movie in space).  Still, there were parts of it that spooked me a little, such as the video recordings of the previous residents who were driven insane, as well as the quick shots of the mutilated bodies.

The move _Seven_ honestly disturbed me the first time I saw it, and to this day certain parts of it still make me shiver.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 22, 2005)

The first two Halloween movies creep me out, not particularly from the movie but the music and the settings alone give me shivers. Creepshow wasn't particularly creepy at all to me, except the one scene with the roaches that just frags my brain.


----------



## Szatany (Jul 22, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting, that makes EH a prequel to Doom 
Anyway, best horrors IMO are:
John Carpenter's the Thing
Hellraiser 2
The Ring
Blob
any many others

There are also great scary scenes in movies that are not horrors, such as many scenes in Robocop 2 and the scene in the Fellowship of the Ring when Bilbo wants his ring back


----------



## GlassJaw (Jul 22, 2005)

> Interesting, that makes EH a prequel to Doom




That's the first thing I thought of too.  Come to think of it, I think I've only seen bits and pieces of it.  I need to watch it again - sounds cool (I'm a huge Doom fan).


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Jul 22, 2005)

It's been a long time since I've seen a truly scary movie.  For me, a movie can't be scary unless I care about the characters -- I have to have some emotional involvement.  Too many of the horror movies made anymore are focused soley on new and creative ways to kill people (not that I object -- it can be entertaining in a roller-coaster sort of way, it's just not _scary_).  No effort goes into making plausible, likeable characters.  Cabin Fever was a prime example of this -- when the characters are such jerks that you're looking forward to their demise, it's hard to be scared.  Jeepers Creepers was the same way.

I still consider The Exorcist the be the scariest movie ever.  It perfectly evoked feelings of hopelessness and fear of the unknown.  You had three-dimensional characters and people who could act.


----------



## Arnwyn (Jul 22, 2005)

I usually laugh at most horror movies because I consider them absurd (I guess I'm not the target market), but I found scary:
- The Exorcist
- The Shining

Some very interesting choices I've seen posted on this thread, though. _Event Horizon_? Scary? Really?


----------



## The_Universe (Jul 22, 2005)

My wife still has nightmares about the Exorcist from time to time - and the last time she saw it had to be more than 3-4 years ago (and probably longer).


----------



## WayneLigon (Jul 22, 2005)

The mention of the AMC thing reminded me: there's a part on there where Rob Zombie (_House of 1000 Corpses_ and this weeks sequel _The Devil's Rejects_) mentions the one film that _he_ thought was just too disturbing for words: a japanese film called _Audition_. 

So rent this from Netflix. I have to agree with him.

The film starts off almost like a romantic comedy. This young filmmaker loses his wife. Years later, filmmaker's now almost grown son says that he should get out and date, maybe remarry. So he and his buddy have a zany sitcom idea worth of Lucille Ball: they hold auditions for a fake movie in order for filmmaker to read dozens of detailed resumes of young actresses and get to see them act so filmmaker can pick someone nice to date and marry.

Hilarity definately does not ensue.

It's cute and endearing and even a little funny. Then he becomes interested in this girl and they begin to get closer. Guy's best buddy says he gets weird vibes off her but guy is in love and not hearing any of this. As he begins to find out more and more about her, the nice little life she's put down on paper begins to unravel .. slowly at first, then more quickly. The final scenes are gruesome beyond description. When your date puts on a leather apron and unrolls a rubber mat on the living room floor, you just know things ain't gonna go well.


----------



## takyris (Jul 22, 2005)

Dude, _Watcher in the Woods_! I remember that one now! That one scared me silly when I was a kid!


----------



## David Howery (Jul 22, 2005)

hmm.. I can't say that any scary movie has ever given me nightmares... with the exception of some Clint Walker movie who's title I can't recall.  It was about a farmer in the old west who was being tormented by a huge grizzly.  For months after that, I had nightmares about being chased by bears.  Of course, I grew up in rural MT, where such an event was a possibility...


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 22, 2005)

*Let's Scare Jessica to Death*.  Saw it on t.v. at 4 in the afternoon in the 1970s. Wish it was out on DVD.

*Alien* in the theater scared me.  Great combination of gore (chest-burster) and non-gore (Captain Dallas' disappearence).

And, yeah, the scene in *Close Encounters* with the little kid.  I guess it helped to be fairly young (13) watching it in a theater.  I think I'd like Speilberg to make a horror film some day.

The 70s were great.  Then I grew up and not much scares me now.  Except real people, like Ed Gein, Richard Ramirez, etc.

Books tend to scare me more than movies, though.





			
				WayneLigon said:
			
		

> The mention of the AMC thing reminded me: there's a part on there where Rob Zombie (_House of 1000 Corpses_ and this weeks sequel _The Devil's Rejects_) mentions the one film that _he_ thought was just too disturbing for words: a japanese film called _Audition_.





Yeah, it was about the only movie on the list I had never heard of.  John Landis is in the AMC thing talking about how disturbing it is.  I'll have to put it in my Netflix queue.  Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## jcfiala (Jul 22, 2005)

Well, 'The Ring' creeped me out pretty good when I first saw it.  I was glad I was watching it during the day (albeit with a darkened room), because I could go outside and get some sun afterwards and get over it.

'Candy Man' creeped me out pretty well too.  That's not a movie I've heard of recently - it got some (bad) sequels, IIRC, but then sort of sunk out of sight.

There were bits of 'Pet Sematary' that really got to me - I remember some parts of it pretty clearly.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Jul 22, 2005)

jcfiala said:
			
		

> Well, 'The Ring' creeped me out pretty good when I first saw it.




'The Ring' gets bonus points for the best twist-ending in recent memory.


----------



## DonTadow (Jul 22, 2005)

arnwyn said:
			
		

> I usually laugh at most horror movies because I consider them absurd (I guess I'm not the target market), but I found scary:
> - The Exorcist
> - The Shining
> 
> Some very interesting choices I've seen posted on this thread, though. _Event Horizon_? Scary? Really?



Scary only for Fishburne's career.


----------



## WayneLigon (Jul 22, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> *Let's Scare Jessica to Death*. Saw it on t.v. at 4 in the afternoon in the 1970s. Wish it was out on DVD.




I remember that. That is one messed up vampire movie.


----------



## Rackhir (Jul 22, 2005)

Well for traditional horror movies, I'd say 

The Ring - Wish I could mash the japanese and american versions together. Both have some great elements that is missing in the other.

Hellraiser I & II - The cenobites are a really fascinating creation, they aren't evil or even cruel in the sense that Freddie or Jason are. They just have a very alien perspective on things from humanity's viewpoint. 

Bob Roberts

I found Event Horizon to be immensely frustrating. I know there was a really scary creepy movie in there someplace that just didn't make it into the final movie. There is probably going to be a special edition coming out at some point. Hopefully that will bring out the potential that seemed to be there. I have a suspicion that this movie started out as a Hellraiser sequel, but got diverted at some point. I mean take a look at the design of that drive room. Talk about gothic horror!

http://www.themovieblog.com/archives/2004/12/event_horizon_dvd_to_get_full_special_edition_treatment.html


----------



## Hijinks (Jul 22, 2005)

For those of you who cite "The Shining," what did you think of the miniseries version that Stephen King produced a few years ago?  He never liked the Jack Nicholson version, from what I hear/read.  I though the miniseries version was a better film than the film version, but the blood coming down the walls in the original version always has - and always will - creeped me the heck out.

"Come play with us Danny!

For ever ...

*flash to blood-spattered corpses*

And ever ...

*flash to the two creepy little girls*

And ever!"

*flash on the corpses*

Gaaaa!


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jul 22, 2005)

Hijinks said:
			
		

> For those of you who cite "The Shining," what did you think of the miniseries version that Stephen King produced a few years ago?  He never liked the Jack Nicholson version, from what I hear/read.  I though the miniseries version was a better film than the film version, but the blood coming down the walls in the original version always has - and always will - creeped me the heck out.
> 
> "Come play with us Danny!
> 
> ...



 I liked it.  It was a LOT more faithful to the book than the Nicholson movie ever was.  It wasn't really scary, which was a shame.  A better director could have done more, I think.  The acting in the mini-series was a lot better than the movie I thought.  Nicholson was too over the top for Jack.  Jack in the book was pretty much as Weber played him: an overall good guy trying to rebuild his life that slowly goes insane.  Nicholson looked crazy from the first second he appeared on the screen.  

King's books never really translate well to movies and TV.  He builds suspense and tension with his words soooooo much better than can ever be conveyed on screen.  

Kane


----------



## Hijinks (Jul 22, 2005)

> It wasn't really scary, which was a shame.




One of the problems with the original version is that it was made to appear that Jack was merely an alcoholic, and he went on a drinking binge, which spurred the violence.  It concentrated more on the hotel wanting Jack than Danny.  The hotel didn't give a crud about Jack, it only wanted Danny's Shining.  The original version doesn't show how the hotel possesses Jack; it makes everything look like he's having major alcoholic hallucinations, instead of actual ghosts.


----------



## DonTadow (Jul 22, 2005)

The shining mini-series I liked more than the movie, this could be because I was young when the shining came out and was more into the pyscho killer movies than the pyschological killer movies.  

But the miniseries had enough time to make me care about particlar characters and had many spooky moments.


----------



## WayneLigon (Jul 22, 2005)

Hijinks said:
			
		

> One of the problems with the original version is that it was made to appear that Jack was merely an alcoholic, and he went on a drinking binge, which spurred the violence. It concentrated more on the hotel wanting Jack than Danny. The hotel didn't give a crud about Jack, it only wanted Danny's Shining. The original version doesn't show how the hotel possesses Jack; it makes everything look like he's having major alcoholic hallucinations, instead of actual ghosts.




See, now I always assumed it was ghosts or, as I realized later because of the final shot of the photo, it was the hotel itself that wanted Jack. Having never read the book, I never could figure out the purpose of Danny when the entire movie centered around Jack's descent into madness. So, what did the hotel want Danny _for_? What would it gain?


----------



## Darthjaye (Jul 22, 2005)

Yeah, the miniseries was better than the movie in my opinion.  I agree with you guys completely on Kings stuff not translating well to the screen.  Same problem Koontz has.  Kings movies have been sub par compared to the books.  The Stand read really well, but the miniseries kinda hurt to watch.  It was an great book, that almost worked as a movie, but alas the ending so let it down on many levels.  I know some people don't like Koontz, but I think he makes some great stuff personally.  Unfortunately his movies et such bad scripts that it hurts them.  Phantoms was such a good book that could have made a better movie had they stayed closer to it.  It's like they take every third rate actor and director and give them these horror book translations.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jul 22, 2005)

Essentially the hotel wanted Danny to increase it's own power.  With a psionic (for lack of a better word) of Danny's power at the hotel's disposal there's little it couldn't do.  Granted, what that entails was foggy in the book as well.  As you knew is that if the hotel got Danny it would be bad.  Very bad.

Kane


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 22, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> *Let's Scare Jessica to Death*. Saw it on t.v. at 4 in the afternoon in the 1970s. Wish it was out on DVD.






			
				WayneLigon said:
			
		

> I remember that. That is one messed up vampire movie.




That's probably why I have such fond memories of it.  

It's got the whole "is she crazy? or is this really happening" theme which, for a child of 12 anyway, really makes you wonder.....but then you see those townspeople with the scars on their necks....and her friend, driving the tractor....and the lake....

Maybe I should start one of those lame internet petitions to get this released on DVD!


----------



## Hijinks (Jul 22, 2005)

Koontz's earlier stuff was spot-on freaky, like _Phantoms_ and _Twilight Eyes_.  Nowadays his writing is stunted (in my opinion), taking 4-5 paragraphs to describe a character that can all be combined into one easily readable paragraph.  I think he's stretching the length of the book out, and I don't like feeling manipulated like that.  _Phantoms_ was an awesome idea and the movie definitely didn't do it justice.  _Watchers 1 & _2were horrible_._  I'd like to see _Twilight Eyes_ made into a film.


----------



## Darthjaye (Jul 22, 2005)

Haven't read any stuff he's done since 2000.   The books from Koontz I've enjoyed the most were: Cold Fire, Whispers, Bad Place, Watchers, Phantoms, Lightning, Servants of the Twilight, and Shattered just to name a few.  I was entertained by all in book form.  I'm working on Intensity right now.  I did see the mini series for Intensity and it was ok.  Probably the best Koontz novel translation to date was Whispers.  Servants of the Twilight was a pretty good direct to cable movie IMHO back in the early 90's.


----------



## JRRNeiklot (Jul 22, 2005)

Dungeons and Dragons.  I ran out of the theatre screaming in horror!


----------



## Caliber (Jul 23, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> ... The story and final monster were cheesy as hell, but the way the doc was portrayed with his shifty movement of fast, then slow, then shaking was creepy to me....




God its great to know I'm not the only one! What was with that guy?  I've never been freaked out by anything like that since ... the way he just walked across the room was just ... WRONG!


----------



## TDRandall (Jul 23, 2005)

Nobody's said Amityville Horror?  I've not seen either the original nor the remake, but my wife has "fond" memories of the original and wants to see the remake when it becomes available on DVD.

Poltergeist III did me in.  IIRC, as a whole it was pretty bad, but the whole idea of what you see in the mirror not matching what is actually in front of it (or something actually living in the "bizarro pseudo-alternate universe behind the mirror") freaks me out.


----------



## Darthjaye (Jul 23, 2005)

Caliber said:
			
		

> God its great to know I'm not the only one! What was with that guy?  I've never been freaked out by anything like that since ... the way he just walked across the room was just ... WRONG!




Yeah, the guy that played him was on Star Trek DS9 and Enterprise a lot.  He also does a LOT of B horror movies.  Good ones, but B movies nonetheless.  Jeffrey Combs is his name.  Did a great little flick called Reanimator too.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jul 23, 2005)

Darthjaye said:
			
		

> Yeah, the guy that played him was on Star Trek DS9 and Enterprise a lot.  He also does a LOT of B horror movies.  Good ones, but B movies nonetheless.  Jeffrey Combs is his name.  Did a great little flcik called Reanimator too.



 Thank you!  I remember wondering who the heck played the doc when I first watched the movie, but forgot to look it up on IMDB shortly afterward.  Now I know.  Just another wrinkle in the brain made by trivia!  (I could always remember the crap that didn't make a difference in my overall quality of life, but set a textbook in front of me that I'm not interested in, but need for my degree...my eyes glaze over...)

Kane


----------



## DonTadow (Jul 23, 2005)

TDRandall said:
			
		

> Nobody's said Amityville Horror?  I've not seen either the original nor the remake, but my wife has "fond" memories of the original and wants to see the remake when it becomes available on DVD.
> 
> Poltergeist III did me in.  IIRC, as a whole it was pretty bad, but the whole idea of what you see in the mirror not matching what is actually in front of it (or something actually living in the "bizarro pseudo-alternate universe behind the mirror") freaks me out.



My younger brother still has nightmares about Poltergeist two until this day he says.  Mostly because he wore braces most of his younger life and he had mean older brothers who'd makes eerie scratching noises and place clown dolls in his room and bed at night. 

AhHH Fond memories.


----------



## devilbat (Jul 23, 2005)

> The Watcher in the Woods. Scared the crap out of me when my 4th grade teacher showed it to us in class.




Hilarious.....I'll never forget Bette Davis in that movie.  Scared the heck out of me when I was eight.


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Jul 24, 2005)

I love horror movies but I can't say that I find them scary.


----------



## Harmon (Jul 24, 2005)

There has only ever been one scene in one movie that has ever scared me.  It was in The _Prince of Darkness_, the dream that was sent back from the future.  Got a shivers and goose bumps from that- ya, it scared me.  It was the only movie that has ever scared me.

Fell asleep during _Psycho_.  Bored of _Exorcist_.  Could not see the point of _The Shining_.  _Jaws_ was entertaining, because of the drunk scene.  _House on Haunted Hill_ was a yawn at best.  _Blair Witch_- wasn’t that a comedy?  _Seven_ annoyed me- I would not call that horror- more of… drama.  _Alien_ was suspenseful and I liked that- I saw it in a darkened house, rainstorm with wind howling outside.

No other movie has ever scared me.  True movies have startled me- a jump out in front.  Never been grossed out by a movie- though I will not deny that some aren’t gross in the amount of blood, gore and such, but its just shock factor they seek and I don’t fall for that.


----------



## danbuter (Jul 24, 2005)

For me it's either Jaws or The Shining.


----------



## barsoomcore (Jul 25, 2005)

_Jaws_ scared the bejeesus out of me when I saw it on TV for the first time (the network television premiere, I think it was). I couldn't sleep that night and I still have a shark thing. Took me weeks to work up the courage to watch _Open Water_

_The Blob_ (the orginal Steve McQueen picture) also did for me as a kid. Ew.

_Night of the Living Dead_ (I'm pretty sure there was never a remake) and _Dawn of the Dead_ really freaked me out. 

_Alien_, for sure. That was a MUST-see picture when I was in Grade Six (Five?). We were all desperate to sneak into the theatre and see it.

John Carpenter's _The Thing_ has a lot of good "Holy Crap" moments.

Um, am I the only one who thought _Event Horizon_ was completely stupid and dull? Not quite, I see. But I don't get how anyone could think that bit of silliness was scary.

I saw _Audition_ at the Vancouver Film Fest years ago. It was okay. I like Miike Takashi's films better.

_A Tale of Two Sisters_ didn't maintain its tension real well -- but the first half IS very creepy.


----------



## Zym (Jul 25, 2005)

Hmmm too many hard choices.... 

Clive Barkers Lord of Illusions ... IMO a truly underrated flick... the imagery and story I find fascinating and unnerving. Particularly with the gospel classic "While the Blood runs warm in your veins" is playing...too sweet. I will admit a fondness for much of Barker's work... 

"I was born to murder the world"

Night of the Living Dead (the original, tho the remake is decent and I like it as well) ... first saw this when I was around 6 and it still stands the test of time.

"Their coming to get you B..a..r..b..a..r..a.."

Evil Dead ... Another true classic I feel, something about the blend of horror and humor was just perfect.

"...It got into my hand and it went bad. So, I chopped it off"

So many I truly love, but they strike to the bone atm.

Note: Also a strong nod to odd and rare flicks like Begotten and 120 Days of Sodom...truely...just...over the top.

Sorry for any misquotes, but didn't check their exactness.


----------



## Frostmarrow (Jul 25, 2005)

Shining
The Ring
Alien

Those are my top three. When Alien or The Shining comes on telly I really don't want to watch them. They are too scary.

The American version of The Ring is in my opinion better than the Japanese one. This is mainly because the Japanese version is set in a universe with a lot of supernatural stuff going on. The "videotape curse" is just one supernatural thing among many. In the American version it's like the world we (at least I) live in where magic is impossible. Yet the videotape exists.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Jul 25, 2005)

Count me as one of the people who found _Event Horizon_ laughably bad, and not scary at all.

_Six Million Years to Earth_ (I think that's the title -- one of the Alan Quatermain movies) is scary in a Lovecraftian intellectual horror way.


----------



## Rackhir (Jul 25, 2005)

Joshua Randall said:
			
		

> _Six Million Years to Earth_ (I think that's the title -- one of the Alan Quatermain movies) is scary in a Lovecraftian intellectual horror way.




I believe you are thinking of Quatermass and the Pit (1967) aka _"Five Million Years to Earth"_. Alan Quartermain was a Edgar Rice Burrough's character IIRC? Your proto-Indiana Jones type


----------



## Darthjaye (Jul 25, 2005)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> Alan Quartermain was a Edgar Rice Burrough's character IIRC? Your proto-Indiana Jones type




Nope, H. Rider Haggard was the author of every Allan Quartermain book written so far.  Used to like the corny movies that were made from them.


----------



## Qlippoth (Jul 26, 2005)

Joshua Randall said:
			
		

> _Six Million Years to Earth_ (I think that's the title -- one of the Alan Quatermain movies) is scary in a Lovecraftian intellectual horror way.




That's indeed _Quatermass and the Pit_. It's one of the better Hammer films--very low-budget, but surprisingly effective. The effects may not be all that great, but I'd agree with the Lovecraftian feel.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm surprised that no one has mentioned Stephen King's _It_.  Tim Curry as Pennywise the Clown is still unnerving to this day, and was absolutely terrifying when I was younger.

The American version of _The Ring_ scared my wife and I so bad we couldn't sleep without having the TV on (and thus on a channel we controlled) for about two weeks.  We still refer to any channel with static on it as "The Ring Channel" and change the channel immediately.  The Japanese version was... eh, but we watched it second, so maybe it would have been scarier if we had watched it first.

I haven't seen _Ju'on_ yet, but we did watch _The Grudge_, and were not truly terrified by it.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jul 27, 2005)

IT was good until the attack of the stupid-looking claymation spider.  Ruined the feel of the entire movie, IMO.

Kane


----------



## Darthjaye (Jul 27, 2005)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> I'm surprised that no one has mentioned Stephen King's _It_.  Tim Curry as Pennywise the Clown is still unnerving to this day, and was absolutely terrifying when I was younger.




I kinda did in passing on post 67, but your absolutely right, Curry played this role with absolute perfection.  He can be a creepy guy when he wants to be.  I disliked clowns for a while after that.     

As I pointed out, the movie almost worked except for the aforementioned letdown that was the spider thing at the end of the mini-series.  In the book it was nearly an indescribable (??) monster, but it came down to a clunky looking creature.


----------



## Chaldfont (Jul 27, 2005)

Angelheart creeps the bejeesus outta me. My wife and I threaten each other with renting it everyonce in a while. Every couple of years we actually do. Whoa.

Another good one like that is Jacob's Ladder.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 27, 2005)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> _Night of the Living Dead_ (I'm pretty sure there was never a remake)




Yeah, there was.  It was remade in 1990 with Tom Savini (make-up guru from Dawn of the Dead, Friday the 13th, Maniac, Day of the Dead, Land of the Dead, etc.) directing.

I liked Patricia Tallman as Barbara, and the changes were nice for keeping fans of the original guessing what would happen....but the first is (usually) the best and this remake was no exception!


----------



## Soel (Jul 28, 2005)

Zym said:
			
		

> Note: Also a strong nod to odd and rare flicks like Begotten and 120 Days of Sodom...truely...just...over the top.




Begotten's technique was more interesting than the film itself...120 Days of Sodom is more deserving of the term "horror." 

I'll add Irreversible and I Stand Alone (both are not "horror" films in the typical sense, but they could very likely scare you in a much more impactful way than many of the films discussed here.

Eyes of Fire is one I just watched this past weekend. It's from the 80's but it's got some really cool story elements involving otherworldly possession.

Threads is another great film, this time dealing with post nuclear war and its repercussions, much better and bleaker than The Day After. Scary...


----------



## spidertrag (Jul 28, 2005)

*Screams of a Winter Night* was one that freaked me out----i think it was part of a double feature with *Galaxy of Terror*


----------



## Joshua Randall (Jul 28, 2005)

Ooh, I thought of another one:

*Repulsion*

It's not a traditional horror movie -- it deals (farily seriously) with insanity -- but it is scary. To me, anyway.


----------



## Lissilambe1 (Jul 30, 2005)

*How about...*

I've yet to see anyone mention the Changeling. No surprise, it's an obscure gem, but DAMN scary I think. Has some genuinely creepy moments. The bouncing ball in particular spooks me to this day. Starring George C. Scott, from 1970, and definitely worth looking up. A really good mystery as well, plus one of the more realistic and yet still scary seances I've ever seen in film.

Don


----------



## Richards (Jul 30, 2005)

There were two movies that really frightened me as a kid.  The first was _The Blob_ (the original), because I made the mistake of watching it halfway through, getting scared, and then turning off the TV.  As a result, I didn't get to see it get defeated, so in my 8-year-old mind, _it was still out there somewhere!_  I spent the next few weeks making sure my arm didn't accidentally dangle over the side of the bed at night, because _the blob could be right there, under my bed, ready to get me!_

The other one was _Trilogy of Terror_, a film of three short stories starring Karen Black.  The first two were sort of ho-hum, but that third one, when the African Zuni doll came to life and terrorized her across her apartment...whoo boy, that left some scars in my (then 10-year-old) brain.

Johnathan


----------



## Harmon (Jul 30, 2005)

What draws you all to scary movies?  Personally I have a problem watching them in that they bore me, or disinterest me in the attempts of the movie makers.  Is there some part of the script or the direction, acting or something else that draws you to it?

Sweet list BTW- I am thinking about watching more horror just to see what the fasination is with the horror.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Aug 1, 2005)

_The Exorcist_ and _The Omen _ are the movies which prey on our fear of the supernatural best. These two are the winners.  (Trivia: it was by reason of _The Omen's _ great box office success that 20thCent Fox had the money to green light _Star Wars_. No _Omen_ - no _Star Wars_.)

_Prince of Darkness_ I thought could have been so much better. The premise was unique and different from other horror movies. In Prince of Darkness, people knew what they were facing, had all of science there to bring to bear on the problem and it could have been really well done as a science and man vs. the devil flick.  Then is turned into cheesey zombie movie. Meh.

_Event Horizon_ was not scarey - but it was a deeply disturbing film.  I will definitely give it that.

_Blair Witch_ was a good creepy movie.  Tell me you didn't get the creepies when you see him standing in the corner of the basement and I'll call you a liar.

_Carrie_: arm out of the earth in the last scene. I was 10 yrs old and I must have leapt back 5 feet from the TV.

Best candidate for a good remake: _The Legacy_.


----------



## ConnorSB (Aug 1, 2005)

_Alien_

The first time I saw this, I was maybe twelve. And no one had told me about the alien life cycle. So when they are all in the infirmary and IT POPS OUT OF HIS CHEST... oh god it took me minutes to stop screaming.


----------



## Rackhir (Aug 1, 2005)

ConnorSB said:
			
		

> _Alien_
> 
> The first time I saw this, I was maybe twelve. And no one had told me about the alien life cycle. So when they are all in the infirmary and IT POPS OUT OF HIS CHEST... oh god it took me minutes to stop screaming.




Originally this was also supposed to be a surprise to most of the actors as well. They hadn't been told what was going to be happening in that scene, but they couldn't get the alien through the tshirt on the first try.


----------



## KaosDevice (Aug 1, 2005)

I gotta go with the rest of those that mentioned Event Horizon, for some reason the footage they got from the first voyage really disturbed me. Probably because it was so incomplete and quickly flashed by.

One of the (many) suck things about getting older is that movies really just don't scare me any more. They may get to me emotionally one way or another (Jacob's Ladder springs instantly to mind. That movie always gets to me), but scared? Eh, the Japanese version of The Ring left me feeling unnerved. That's the last one in a long time.


----------



## Nebulous (Aug 2, 2005)

For me, scary movies have to be divided into movies i saw as a kid and then movies as adult.

KID: Exorcist, Aliens, The Shining, Ammityville Horror

ADULT: Blair Witch Project (I don't know why, it just freaked the pee out of me)

Part of the The Ring were deliciously scary too, although i wouldn't say it was overall horrifying. 

It's hard to make a quality horror film that really gets under your skin. Doesn't happen too often, that's why lists like these often have a lot of the same entries. The REALLY good scary flicks are few and far between. The rest is just blood-splattered teen schlock.


----------



## Nebulous (Aug 2, 2005)

Soel said:
			
		

> I'll add Irreversible and I Stand Alone (both are not "horror" films in the typical sense, but they could very likely scare you in a much more impactful way than many of the films discussed here.




Oh, lord. I can't say that I liked Irreversible at all. Really really really didn't like that film. I Stand Alone was SO SAD, but technically, in my opinion, a really good movie and way better than Irreversible.  There's some directors out there that can really mess with your head.


----------

